# Another LV ID thread



## Mike1950 (May 12, 2017)

Just got home from road trip. Have a sample of some LV? I will add 2 pictures and tomorrow the Req end grain pic. Long story how My mill friends obtained this wood- sorta like an Earnest Hemingway Novel- 20 yrs ago- involves 5 container loads of S. am. wood- a slightly nefarious character spending someone else's borrowed money on wood but getting expense paid trip -dined-danced and 2 weeks of hot S. am hookers. 
Back to the wood- about a pallet of it-2'tall- The LV. Plenty of other wood also. Other wood will be future posts- next trip. 
ID experts front and center- bad light for pics- just got home- @phinds and @Mr. Peet front and center and I will get nice end grain Pic tomorrow

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Wildthings (May 12, 2017)

OK @Mike1950 what's LV? Is that a new acronym? Whatever it is, it's sweet!

@ripjack13 LV - Lignum Vitea did I miss it in the list?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 12, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> OK @Mike1950 what's LV? Is that a new acronym? Whatever it is, it's sweet!



Lignum Vitea Very dense- does not float- used for bearings in subs and power houses in the past. Very oily. shines up with no finish. South american. Usually confused with Verawood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## phinds (May 13, 2017)

The first pic doesn't look like either one. The second pic seems to show evidence of interlocked grain which could be either one but tends to be more pronounced on the face grain when the wood is verawood. I think only a well focused closeup of a very finely sanded end grain is going to tell the tale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2017)

phinds said:


> The first pic doesn't look like either one. The second pic seems to show evidence of interlocked grain which could be either one but tends to be more pronounced on the face grain when the wood is verawood. I think only a well focused closeup of a very finely sanded end grain is going to tell the tale.



probably did not pick best sample for ID- I like the grain and color variation in this piece and had a different purpose than ID in mind. Containers came from Nicaragua , here is a sample in outside light and a end grain- fresh off chop saw- no sanding yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2017)

Does have a nice perfume scent when cut.


----------



## SENC (May 13, 2017)

Gorgeous!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (May 13, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Does have a nice perfume scent when cut.


That's an indication of a rosewood. Ya could weigh a piece and calculate it's density, or put it in water and see if it sinks. I'm not a LV expert, but it doesn't look like any I've seen....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2017)

I like it whatever it is! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> That's an indication of a rosewood. Ya could weigh a piece and calculate it's density, or put it in water and see if it sinks. I'm not a LV expert, but it doesn't look like any I've seen....



Probably will take the easy ID route and take a slice off and send it east If @phinds agrees. I have read LV has a perfume scent. I have had LV before and agree it looked different, I had other choices but I liked this one


----------



## manbuckwal (May 13, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Probably will take the easy ID route and take a slice off and send it east If @phinds agrees. I have read LV has a perfume scent. I have had LV before and agree it looked different, I had other choices but I liked this one



Nice contrasting grain - hope he can figure out what it is for ya


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2017)

You got a great haul there judging by that piece Mike. Tony


----------



## phinds (May 13, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Probably will take the easy ID route and take a slice off and send it east If @phinds agrees. I have read LV has a perfume scent. I have had LV before and agree it looked different, I had other choices but I liked this one


Yeah, that would be best. I'll PM you my address if don't still have it from the other times you've sent stuff (let me know).

The growth range is roughly identical and Nicaragua works for either one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 13, 2017)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice contrasting grain - hope he can figure out what it is for ya


If it is in fact either verawood or lignum vitae, as seems likely, then there will be no question which it is. The end grains are unmistakably different.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2017)

sending 2 2x 3 x 3/4" end grain samples. I had to test it. so odd to take a piece of wood- drop in sink of water and have it drop like a rock water beads on it like a waxed car. strange wood. Thanks Paul- looking forward to your opinion.


----------



## phinds (May 15, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> sending 2 2x 3 x 3/4" end grain samples. I had to test it. so odd to take a piece of wood- drop in sink of water and have it drop like a rock water beads on it like a waxed car. strange wood. Thanks Paul- looking forward to your opinion.


Well, that sounds exactly like LV but verawood CAN be quite similar. I'll let you know.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2017)

I think being exposed to light it has gotten darker

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I think being exposed to light it has gotten darker
> 
> View attachment 128005
> 
> View attachment 128006



Still looks dam cool!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 19, 2017)

OK, Mike (@Mike1950 ) It's the real deal for sure. I only sanded it to 400 grit but the pore patterns that occur in verawood (and not in LV) can be easily seen at 400 and yours has none. You can't quite see the pores in yours at 400 but you can tell for sure that it's not verawood.

I really HATE sanding LV. It clogs up sandpaper IMMEDIATELY. It took me quite a while to get it to 400 because I had to stop every 3 seconds over and over and over with every grit, so I could use the cleaning block to unclog the paper.

And, yeah, LV darkens with exposure. Verawood does too but more slowly.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2017)

phinds said:


> OK, Mike (@Mike1950 ) It's the real deal for sure. I only sanded it to 400 grit but the pore patterns that occur in verawood (and not in LV) can be easily seen at 400 and yours has none. You can't quite see the pores in yours at 400 but you can tell for sure that it's not verawood.
> 
> I really HATE sanding LV. It clogs up sandpaper IMMEDIATELY. It took me quite a while to get it to 400 because I had to stop every 3 seconds over and over and over with every grit, so I could use the cleaning block to unclog the paper.
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch Paul- when I get it I will send nice samples if you want.


----------



## phinds (May 19, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks a bunch Paul- when I get it I will send nice samples if you want.


Happy to help Mike. A single 6" x 3" x 1/2" "IWCS-sized" sample would be great if it's big enough for that, but please don't feel obliged.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2017)

phinds said:


> Happy to help Mike. A single 6" x 3" x 1/2" "IWCS-sized" sample would be great if it's big enough for that, but please don't feel obliged.


how about 2- you can bribe @Mr. Peet out of something. You provide a great service to us all Thanks a bunch.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (May 19, 2017)

Ha. That would be great. Genuine LV samples go for a premium even when they are available from the few vendors who still do wood samples. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 18, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Lignum Vitea Very dense- does not float- used for bearings in subs and power houses in the past. Very oily. shines up with no finish. South american. Usually confused with Verawood.


Always wondered what that wood was in the oil filled disconnects in sub stations , still a few around here in the older subs, had to soak up some of the PCB oils used back in the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> Always wondered what that wood was in the oil filled disconnects in sub stations , still a few around here in the older subs, had to soak up some of the PCB oils used back in the day


I was not meaning sub-stations- submarines. and turbine bearings


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 18, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I was not meaning sub-stations- submarines. and turbine bearings


LOL...... I get easily confused !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

